# recommendations based on



## 444mil (May 27, 2018)

i've been lately enjoying a lot rachmaninov piano concerto 3 (beeing concerto 2 my favorite in the last 5 years), beethoven op 131, liszt transcendental etudes and piano sonata, rachmaninov cello sonata, piano sonata no. 2)

could anyone recommend me similar works/composers?

i like darkness, romanticism, depth, agressivness.

my favourite composer is beethoven (piano sonatas, especially op 53, 101, 106-111) symphony 3



thx


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Late Brahms. Perhaps the piano Intermezzi.

Try this:


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

If you aren't afraid of mp3 download you might try these. For less than $3, you will have a ton of quality music. Dark, light, and whatever you fancy. Available at https://www.classicselect.com/collec...-99-cents-each


----------



## Schoenberg (Oct 15, 2018)

If you enjoyed the 2nd and the 3rd Rachmaninoff concerto, I'm sure you will also enjoy the 4th.
As well, have you tried all the late string quartets (+ grosse fugue) or just Op. 131?
I'm sure you've already looked at it but there's also the Beethoven 9th symphony.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Check out the piano concertos of Anton Rubinstein. The above Vox recordings were fun 40 years ago, but they had some really scrappy orchestral playing and the sound wasn't state-of-the-art then. For many years now, Hyperion has been building a huge library of Romantic Piano Concertos - and many of them can be had cheaply from Berkshire. There are some really terrific concertos that anyone who likes Rachmaninoff would find thrilling. Bronsart. Scharwenka. Henselt - heady stuff!


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

The following works might be of interest to you. I've provided You Tube links to a variety of excellent recordings for each work, and included some old, historic recordings, as well:

Beethoven--Piano Concertos 1-5

Piano Concerto No. 1





















Piano Concerto No. 2









Piano Concerto No. 3





















Piano Concerto No. 4









Beethoven Piano Concerto 5





Brahms--Piano Concertos 1 & 2

















Brahms--Violin Concerto









Brahms--Violin Sonatas 1-3





















Chopin--21 Nocturnes













Schuman--Fantasie in C major, Op. 17













Schumann--Fantasiestücke, Op. 12













Schumann--Kreisleriana, Op. 16





Liszt--Années de Pèlerinage ("Years of Pilgrimage")--three books:


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Beethoven, Brahms, Schumann, Schubert, Dvořák, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Rachmaninov, Chopin, Medtner, Debussy, Ravel, Scriabin - explore their piano concertos and piano sonatas (if you like piano music)


----------

